# I think I found my retirement home!



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I have found a piece of property that I may make an offer on to buy as my retirement home. It is 100 acres of clearcut timber, fields, and 40% forest. Has an 1800 sq. ft. home, a large creek, plus springs with fresh water that I may make into a farm pond. It will take a lot of work to make it a homestead, but I will have the time to develop it during my retirement days. It is a hunter's paradise, with potential for hunting as well as farming.
I may sell my present home, or may decide to rent it to my oldest son. He has more attachment to the place than I do, as I consider the place my home during my marriage (which ended in 2006), but it has too many bad memories for me now. I think a new start is what I need!


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

Go ahead WildBill. It is the adventure that keeps us young!


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

As long as you can afford to pay for both places on the retirement you will get, I'd go for it. Even if he has the best intentions, your son may get into a position where he cannot pay the rent on your present home, so plan for that. We want pictures!


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Jan in CO said:


> As long as you can afford to pay for both places on the retirement you will get, I'd go for it. Even if he has the best intentions, your son may get into a position where he cannot pay the rent on your present home, so plan for that. We want pictures!


Ditto!!


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Discouraged. It seems that a 10 acre adjoining parcel belongs to the in-laws of the seller, and they are asking a small fortune for the property. I would not buy the 100 acres without this included, as they (or anyone else) would be right in my backyard. Can't buy both at their price.
I will not give up looking. The good news is that I can stay put here until the ideal property is found. Must be patient.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I guess that I just may get busy on improving my place and stay where I am. I have a 6 acre woodlot that I can fence in and clear for livestock. I could have a pond dug, etc. I am planning on early retirement in June, and will have plenty of time to work on making it into what I want. 
What is the saying, "Bloom where you are planted"?


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

You said there was a house on the property but too close to the in-laws. What about renting out the house on property, or selling it with a acre or so and putting a new place in the middle of the 100 acres away from all of them?


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

WildBillTN said:


> Discouraged. It seems that a 10 acre adjoining parcel belongs to the in-laws of the seller, and they are asking a small fortune for the property. I would not buy the 100 acres without this included, as they (or anyone else) would be right in my backyard. Can't buy both at their price.
> I will not give up looking. The good news is that I can stay put here until the ideal property is found. Must be patient.


Maybe buy the 100 acres and temporarily trash your place to the point they don't want the 10 acre place anymore and it becomes cheap as next to a junky place? Start raising pigs or something noisy? Start a 24 hr shooting range? Nudist camp? Have any biker gang friends? Home for sick and diseased animals?:hysterical:


----------



## dirtman (Sep 15, 2011)

our closest neighbors are 40 acres away and we seldom see them. But unless you are going to raise cattle or become a commercial farmer what would you do with 100 acres? We have 20 and only use about an acre of that except for gathering firewood, to grow all the food we need. I'm just saying.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

I had the idea that I would use the majority of the property for hunting. However, I have literally thousands of acres of public land surrounding me that I can hunt. I think I can use my 8 acres more efficiently and be happy here.


----------

